

AOP and Dynamic Languages: Contradiction in Terms or Match Made in Heaven? - b-man
http://blog.objectmentor.com/articles/2007/03/21/aop-and-dynamic-languages-contradiction-in-terms-or-match-made-in-heaven

======
adambyrtek
Note that the article is from 2007.

